# Newb Trouble with Honda HS828



## BlowingSnow (Sep 16, 2018)

I just bought a used HS828 so I'm thinking there's just some setting I don't understand. It is a track drive and only the right track spins and hence it is sending me in circles. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

BlowingSnow said:


> I just bought a used HS828 so I'm thinking there's just some setting I don't understand. It is a track drive and only the right track spins and hence it is sending me in circles. What am I doing wrong?


check to see if pin is missing on the left front wheel. if it breaks that wheel does not drive. if so replace with proper replacement pin and get a couple extras for back up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Agree with the above theory, check the pin of the 'drive' wheel that does not turn as it is likely broken or missing. Replace it and you'll be good.


----------



## BlowingSnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks! It does appear there is a pin missing. I've just ordered a replacement.


----------



## BlowingSnow (Sep 16, 2018)

The pin finally arrived. I thought it would be a simple fix. However, on closer inspection, it appears that the old pin is still in there and the ends just rusted and broke off. I have tried all I could to remove the remainning portion of the pin by trying to just push it through but it is impossible. It is stuck in there solidly and it is very difficult to get the hole to remain in line with the broken pin to just hammer it out. So the only apparent option at this point is to slide the wheel (sprocket crawler) off with its metal rim so that the lack of perfect alignment with the hole won't interfere in trying to push the pin out. I'm not sure what all that will entail. Any advice?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Get a can of AeroKoil, and soak it real good. could you use an old Allen wrench that has an end bet 90 degrees as a punch, and hammer it out?

https://www.amazon.com/Aero-Kroil-Lubricant-Aerosol-Ounces/dp/B0018AIJR2


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Heat the old pin fixture slowly with a propane torch until it's good and hot, give it a couple squirts of liquid wrench, then whack away with a metal punch. Pin should pop right out.


----------



## BlowingSnow (Sep 16, 2018)

I did try hammering it with an allen wrench with no luck. I hadn't considered using a propane torch. Will have to pick one up. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

-Loosen the tension on the track tensioner (two M10 bolts in the back).
-Wiggle the whole track off of the machine. 

- Soak the driveshaft in some kroil or PB blaster. 

- Use a hammer and a pin punch tool to hammer it out. 



Trying to take it out while the track is still on would be **** near impossible as the alignment is an issue plus there is not much space to swing a hammer with the track still on.


----------



## BlowingSnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Are those the two m10 bolts you are referencing?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BlowingSnow said:


> Are those the two m10 bolts you are referencing?


No, he's talking about the tension nuts on the rear (see illustration).


----------



## BlowingSnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Ahh. These guys. Thanks.


----------



## BlowingSnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Thank you to you all. I managed to remove the crawler, slid the wheel off and then it was a simple task to push out the broken pin. My left track now moves.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Glad we could help .


----------

